# Delta 36-725 Table Saw



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

I'm a beginning woodworker and will be purchasing my first table saw soon. I am strongly leaning toward the Delta 36-725 because of its price, features, and its ability to be moved/rolled to new locations easily. Are there any other saws in this price range that I should consider? I want to buy new because I'm not experienced enough to assess the quality of a used table saw, and my budget is in the $500 to $700 range.

The only major requirement is that I am able to roll the table saw out of my garage into my driveway to use it (I have no dust collection system in my garage and I want to keep it clean because it's basically a storage area for now). My driveway has a slight slope toward the main road but I think/hope it will be okay to use a table saw on it. I know it's not a perfect situation, but it's what I have to work with.

Besides that, I am just looking for the "best" table saw for making things like bookshelves, tables, and cabinets. I will probably only make a few projects per year, but I enjoy good tools and want to make sure I get a table saw that won't make me wish I had spent a few more dollars for a better one.

I was also considering job site saws (especially the DeWalt DWE 7491RS). The main advantage of a job site saw for my purposes is that it would take up less storage space in my garage. However, since I don't need true portability, I am thinking that job site saws are not a good option for me.

As far as specific questions go, I am wondering what I can do with the Delta 36-725 that I wouldn't be able to do with a job site saw. And I'm wondering if there is anything better than the Delta 36-725 in the same price range that I would still be able to easily roll into my driveway.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Delta 36-725 is a full size cast iron saw with a belt drive induction motor. It has a nice larger surface area and a decent fence. The larger saws tend to have the lion's share of the advantages. They're much heavier and more stable, have more torque, less vibration, and are much quieter. The extra surface area in front of the blade is safer and easier to get accurate cuts from. The upgrade potential of a full size saw is much better too….items like wings, fences, miter gauges are easy to upgrade. Full size saws are also more reliable, plus tend to be more feasible to fix should something go wrong. You're also less likely to outgrow the larger saw. Simply put, if you don't need to lug it from one place to the next, go with the bigger saw….you're not likely to ever regret having more working surface and capacity.

*The ABCs of Table Saws*

Tips for Picking Saw Blades


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the reply and info!

Do you happen to know if the fence rails (not sure if that's what they're called) on the Delta 36-725 are easily foldable or collapsable in any way for storage? It looks like the saw table is about 3' wide but the rails extend a total of about 5'.


----------



## epimetheus (Mar 20, 2014)

No, the rails are not collapsible. I just finished assembling my 36-725 and I have to say, other than vague assembly instructions, i'm very happy with the fit and finish of the saw for the price.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I have the Delta 36-725 and is does take up some room and is not collapsible by any means. If you have not searched for the "Delta 36-725" on Lumberjocks here's a long thread on it. http://lumberjocks.com/replies/on/2711572

And a review…. http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/3881


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

If you don't need the longer rails, they aren't hard to cut off.


----------



## ShawnSpencer (Mar 7, 2014)

I've had mine about a year. It's the best for a hobbiest in the price range. Get a thin kerf blade and never look back.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

It sounds like the Delta is the way to go. Thanks all very much.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

Ask your local Lowes if they'll accept a Harbor Freight coupon. Some do and some don't. It might help save more money just as it did for me.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

Well… After I made a decision to get the Delta, I made the mistake of doing more research and ran across the Rousseau tables for portable table saws. If I combine a Rousseau table with one of the higher-end portable saws (Bosch, DeWalt, Makita), what would I be missing compared to the Delta 36-725?

The main advantage of a Rousseau w/portable table saw for me would be space savings for storage. (I have space for the Delta right now, but I like to conserve space when possible for other tools and items that I might acquire in the future.)

I understand the motor is one big difference, but what else? Remember I am new to table saws so I don't know what features might be missing from the portable/job site saws that would be available on larger saws like the Delta 36-725.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> Well… After I made a decision to get the Delta, I made the mistake of doing more research and ran across the Rousseau tables for portable table saws. If I combine a Rousseau table with one of the higher-end portable saws (Bosch, DeWalt, Makita), what would I be missing compared to the Delta 36-725?
> 
> The main advantage of a Rousseau w/portable table saw for me would be space savings for storage. (I have space for the Delta right now, but I like to conserve space when possible for other tools and items that I might acquire in the future.)
> 
> ...


All the disadvantages of a smaller saw still exist….the space in front of the blade, torque, noise, reliability, upgradeability, feasibility to repair, etc. You'll gain legs, you might get a better fence, but that's debatable….you'll definitely spend some more money on the Rousseau.

some reading on table saws


----------



## wildbill001 (Mar 2, 2011)

I too am looking at getting a 36-725 but have a couple of questions that I have yet to see asked anywhere else. So, without trying to hi-jack the thread, here goes:

1) The front rail is longer than the back rail. Any particular reason why? Looks like the only reason I can see is so that a router could be mounted between the rails.

2) I will be working out of my new garage so being able to roll it around is a big plus. However, there is about a 1-1.5" drop between the garage floor and the driveway. Anyone think that will be a problem getting it up and down that? Is it possible/easy to add larger wheels/casters?

Thanks in advance.

Bill W


----------



## MikesProjects (Mar 11, 2013)

The Rousseau may be the way to go but the makita imo is great with the Rousseau stand however it will cost a whole lot of money if buying all that new. I used the Rousseau stand- makita set up with outfeed table while installing millwork in the field lots of times, very durable, reliable & accurate. It collapses down to fit in a truck easily & really is easy to set up.

If you want a nice saw that doesent take up lots of space may i suggest the dewalt 744, they just came out with a newer version but it really is a good saw & very accurate. Also has a cool rack & pinion fence system & comes with a stand, you can make a outfeed table or get a folding table & trim the legs to match the height of the saw & stand. also the dewalt has a dust port you can hook a vaccume to to collect dust as does the makita. The dewalt fence extends out to something like 26" now. If your just starting out.

Okay i just reread your post & you mention the dewallt, i highly recommend that saw, I have all the big brand job saws & it is great. I make & build whatever my heart craves with out a big shop saw & i'm an actual carpenter with almost 20 years experience, 25 if you count growing up in my dads work shop 
good luck.


----------



## Woodmaster1 (Apr 26, 2011)

Get the delta a you will be happy down the road. You will become hooked on woodworking and the Delta will be a better choice for the future.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I too am looking at getting a 36-725 but have a couple of questions that I have yet to see asked anywhere else. So, without trying to hi-jack the thread, here goes:
> 
> 1) The front rail is longer than the back rail. Any particular reason why? Looks like the only reason I can see is so that a router could be mounted between the rails.
> 
> - wildbill001


The front rails accommodate the width of the head of the t-square, so need to be longer than the back rails….true of most fences and rails.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

Thanks for the positive review for the Rousseau table, Mike. I'm glad to hear it might be a good option.

It turns out that my local Lowe's doesn't stock or sell the Delta 36-725, and with tax and truck delivery to my area from the next nearest Lowe's it would cost well over $700 anyway.

Has anyone bought major tools like this from online sellers? For some reason I can't find the 36-725 online, but I can find the 36-5xxx series saws. For example, I noticed that the toolbarn.com has the Delta 36-5000 for $950 with free shipping and (I assume) no tax. Are the 5xxx series saws worth the extra money?

The other option locally for a similar saw would be the Masterforce 2400037 at Menards, which I've heard is the same saw as the Ridgid R4512. It sells for $600. I am wary of the alignment issues though…

p.s. I am also curious about Bill's question regarding the 1-1.5" drop from garage to driveway. I have a similar but smaller bump (0.5") to navigate.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

You can't go online and do an in-store pickup order? I would imagine they wouldn't mind shipping from the warehouse to the local store for you to pick up. I can't check since all of my local stores carry it.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

I should probably call my local Lowe's and ask for in-store pickup, but for some reason the option is not available on the website for the Delta 36-725. However, online ordering and in-store pickup was available on the website for the DeWalt DWE7491RS (which they also don't stock) for example.


----------



## ohtimberwolf (Dec 17, 2011)

Patrick04, if you are a veteran most Lowe's stores will give you a 10% discount. It should show up on your drivers license as 'military' at least it does in Ohio.

I am remodeling our home and it needs everything and I have saved a lot of money because our Lowes's store honors ALL veterans, (US Navy 1955-1959). I just show them my drivers license when I check out. Just FYI.


----------



## shamus52 (Aug 30, 2010)

I am also looking at the Delta 36-725, but I'm also looking at the Delta 36-5000. what difference is there in accuracy if any? What is the big difference between the two. Jim


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> I am also looking at the Delta 36-725, but I m also looking at the Delta 36-5000. what difference is there in accuracy if any? What is the big difference between the two. Jim
> 
> - JIM COLLINS


The biggest differences I spot are price, a 15 amp motor vs 13 amp, and the front rail of the 5000 looks to be a single piece rail vs two-piece. Unless I'm missing something else significant, the 36-725 for < $600 looks to be a better buy than the 36-5000 for > $1K. For that price, they really should have included solid cast wings.


----------



## KeithP (Jan 4, 2015)

I have an earlier generation of that saw, and I would not want to lower it down an 1.5" drop. My main concern would be knocking things out of alignment.

My solution wold be to build a ramp so that you can slide the saw in and out of your garage without the inevitable bump in either direction.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> I noticed that the toolbarn.com has the Delta 36-5000 for $950 with free shipping and (I assume) no tax. Are the 5xxx series saws worth the extra money?
> 
> - patrick04


The shipping is not free. The item needs to be under 70lbs. I'm seeing $199.99 for shipping to where I'm located.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

Oops! I didn't see the part about the 70 lb weight limit. Hmm….

My local Lowe's can't order the Delta 36-725 either. I just spoke with the guy in the tool department and he said that ordering it was not an available option in their computer system. I suppose a call to customer service might explain why, but it's not looking good.

Does anyone have experience with the DeWalt 7491RS? That is the one that I almost bought before I stumbled upon the hybrid saws. I understand the disadvantages of jobsite saws in general, but the reviews on this DeWalt suggest that it's larger, sturdier, and more accurate than the average jobsite saw.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

> ... I understand the disadvantages of jobsite saws in general, but the reviews on this DeWalt suggest that it s larger, sturdier, and more accurate than the average jobsite saw.
> 
> - patrick04


You're admittedly new to table saws. I can't help but think if you truly understood the disadvantages of the portables that you wouldn't pursue one unless portability was absolutely necessary. You can cut wood with any portable jobsite saw, and could probably even manage to do good work with most of them, but the disadvantages mentioned earlier still exist. A full size saw will have roughly 5" more operating room in front of the blade, will weight 2.5 to 3 times as much, has a belt drive induction motor with considerably more torque, smoother operation, less noise, better reliability, are more feasible to fix, are easier to expand upon, and is less likely to be outgrown.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

If you are thinking of a job site style saw I recommend the Bosch 4100. I've used both the Bosch and Dewalt and I like the Bosch. It seems like it runs smoother. Table is a little wider and I like the gravity rise stand. Just my 2 cents worth.

But I like my Delta way over the job site style. No comparison.


----------



## patrick04 (Jan 2, 2015)

I know you're probably right about the bigger saws…

It looks like I can get the Delta 36-5xxx series and the Rikon 10-201 from Menard's via special order. Only $75 truck delivery to my house. These saws are more than I want to spend, but it looks like it will cost me too much to get a Delta 36-725 since the nearest Lowe's that sells it is over 100 miles away, so I might consider stepping up to the next level.

I've seen lots of reviews for the Delta 36-5xxxx series, but haven't heard much about the Rikon.


----------



## Rayne (Mar 9, 2014)

This might be rare, but I've done it before at other stores is to ask if they could ship it to your local Lowes, if you're serious about the Delta. Some places will do that as a Customer Service thing, as long as you pay for the shipping from store to store, which should be considerably cheaper, but that's usually on a manager to manager basis. Just throwing out options.


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

The Rikon is essentially the same as the Steel City 35900C. Solid saw with a decent fence and cabinet mounted trunnions.

It might be worth the 100+ mile drive to get the Delta from a Lowes. At the very least, I'd speak to another manager about getting it sent to the store.


----------



## ShipWreck (Feb 16, 2008)

I would get a stationary type saw. I own 2 portable saws. I use my Ridgid portable saw almost daily on job sites, and the occasional woodworking project at home. My portable does a fine job for what it is, but there is no replacing the* heft *and* stability* of a stationary saw. Running longer/wide stock through a portable is like *"dancing with the devil"*  The Delta 36-725 from seems to get pretty nice reviews from the folks on here. I have looked it over a few times myself and was fairly impressed with it. Pretty nice fence for the price range as well.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

I'm surprised the Lowes near you can't order the 36-725. I thought that's what their SOS service was for.


----------



## dbmguy (Jan 31, 2014)

Just make up your mind and do SOMETHING. Why do we always have to go through this game when someone wants to by a new table saw?


----------



## paxorion (Oct 19, 2012)

> Just make up your mind and do SOMETHING. Why do we always have to go through this game when someone wants to by a new table saw?
> 
> - dbmguy


Because anyone new to woodworking wants a new table saw that is ready to use out of the box, with high end cabinet saw performance, jobsite saw portability, and Black Friday special pricing. Or at least that was my wish list in my naive days.


----------



## WhyMe (Feb 15, 2014)

> Just make up your mind and do SOMETHING. Why do we always have to go through this game when someone wants to by a new table saw?
> 
> - dbmguy


Well that's in the good ole spirit of helping people out with positive and constructive feed back.


----------

